# Carnival Cruise Lines Will Set Sail From Baltimore



## jazz lady

Baltimore, Md. (AP) - Those looking to take a spring cruise next year will be able to leave from Baltimore. 

Carnival Cruise Lines will be setting sail from Baltimore to the Caribbean for 17 trips in the spring and fall 2004. 

"Maryland is proud to welcome Carnival Cruise Lines to the Port of Baltimore," said Gov. Robert Ehrlich. "Our location in the heart of the nation's fourth-largest consumer market and the convenience the Port of Baltimore offers, combine to make Baltimore an excellent homeport for the Carnival Miracle and any sister ships that may follow." 

The 2,124-passenger Carnival Miracle - currently under construction in Helsinki - will make six weeklong trips to the Caribbean in April and May next year followed by eight more in September and October. 

The cruises will make stops at Key West, Fla., and Nassau and Freeport in the Bahamas. 

"We are very pleased to offer this innovative seven-day cruise program from Baltimore, which combines the convenience of 'close-to-home' cruising with three popular destinations and the many 'resort-style' features of our spectacular new 'Fun Ship,' Carnival Miracle," said Bob Dickinson, Carnival president. 

Carnival Miracle will offer four swimming pools, three restaurants, a health club and spa, sixteen lounges, duty-free mall, wedding chapel, arcade and Internet cafe. 

The cruise line will also offer two two-day jaunts and a three-day Labor Day weekend cruise. Tickets will go on sale Friday.


----------



## Kain99

Gosh... Do you remember the song, "Come Sail Away?" I'm thinking Styx but It could have been someone else.

Anyway..... I wanna sail away.


----------



## John Z

> _Originally posted by Kain99 _
> *Gosh... Do you remember the song, "Come Sail Away?" I'm thinking Styx but It could have been someone else.
> *



Why yes, yes it was Styx.  And let's have a SoMD Forums Fun Cruise!


----------



## Sharon

> _Originally posted by John Z _
> * And let's have a SoMD Forums Fun Cruise!   *


----------



## Bruce

> _Originally posted by John Z _
> * And let's have a SoMD Forums Fun Cruise!   *



count me in


----------



## Makavide

*Price*

for those wondering about the cost:



> Pricing and Reservations  - Carnival will begin accepting reservations for Carnival Miracle’s new seven-day sailings from Baltimore on Friday, May 16, 2003. Prices for the seven-day cruises begin at $549 per person.  Prices for the two- and three-day cruises begin at $179 per person (prices are based on double occupancy).





> If purchased through Carnival’s “Fun Finance Plan (SM),” which enables consumers to extend their cruise payments over 24 monthly installments, the seven-day cruises are available starting at $26 per month; two- and three-day cruises begin at $9 per month.


----------



## watercolor

You know...I think it would be fun to go on a cruise. I was actually talking to a friend of mine about that last night. Since I am deathly afraid of flying, this would be the way to go. Know if any cruises go to Ireland. I have thought that would be a great place to go... Bring out some of me irish blood....


Anyway. I have heard people say that they have paid over time? And how much time do they give you? So on and so fourth. 549.00 a person is really not that much of a hike huh? Maybe it would be something interesting to do....

What are the good places to go? and basically that set sail outta places like norfolk/va beach/baltimore...or ports where we can drive too?


----------

